# Communal Frogs



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I've recently needed to part with my tarantula collection down to landlord reasons and am looking to replace their spot with a nice communal frog set-up.

I've seen the new exo-terra tanks that are about 3ft long and would really like to get a nice big set-up done in the front room.

All im wondering is what frogs do well communally (maybe even with the option to breed in the future) and ones that maybe dont need too much height, as the tank ive seen is probably only 1ft-1.5ft tall.

I'm pretty much a beginner with frogs, although i have kept a RETF and WTF in the past, so am after something reasonably easy to care for but also pretty looking.

I've seen a lot of nice set-ups for dartfrogs and i absolutely love some of the colours they come in but whats the deal with live plants everyone seems to use? I know nothing about plants so are these just optional or is it worth researching the care for plants as well as the frogs?! HAHA

Any advice much appreciated.

Gary.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Whites live great together, even more than one male and their ngith song is so cute. However they can be secretive and will wait until after dark and quiet before they come out so it might not be what your looking for, they are also dirty and will get eco earth and poop all over the glass so you will have to wipe that down on a daily basis if you want it to be a focal point.

Marina


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> I've recently needed to part with my tarantula collection down to landlord reasons and am looking to replace their spot with a nice communal frog set-up.
> 
> I've seen the new exo-terra tanks that are about 3ft long and would really like to get a nice big set-up done in the front room.
> 
> ...



Hi Gary, 

Plats are used because they are pretty, increase humidity, and make good places for darts to live/sleep/breed/lay in. Suitable live plants can be found here Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper

make sure they are all non toxic as the feeder insects you feed darts may eat the plants and therefore possibly make your darts ill

be very careful mixing species of darts as many are aggressive or stress out very easily!!

i keep two species together at the moment, i only know of another two that could be added without bullying each other or hybridizing. 

They are also pretty delicate - so ensure you have the setup 110% perfect before adding darts, and have it running for about a month beforehand too : victory:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies.

I dont think i want to go down the whites route...really im after something a little smaller and increase the number of frogs.

Dartfrogs have caught my attention mind but as mentioned by chondro they are very delicate so not sure they would be the best due to my lack of experience!!

However, i will do a bit more reading up and i suppose if i get the tank up and running in advance then really i should be able to make my mistakes (if any) while it is still empty.

I'll also do a bit more reading up on plants as they are more appealing to the eye and obviously have other advantages.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend whites as they need quite a bit of height (more than u can give)

how about, fire belly toads, can be kept together in large groups, look good, dead easy to care for once there set up is running ok, and generally great frogs. 

or something a bit more trational looking how about edible frogs, or european green toads both can be kept in groups.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Chubby frogs (asian bullfrogs) do great communally and are a frog thats easy to look after. many underestimate their appeal because they dont have the bright colouring of many other species of frog, but they really do have an amazing call and once they are used to your comings and goings will feed quite happily while your actually putting the food in the tank.
heres one of mine (i have 4 in the same tank).
This is Paint, hes a 4 month old male Chubby frog.









as you can see their colouring is quite dark, but the stripe along their sides can be anything ranging from almost black to a reddish brown to a creamy yellow.


----------

